# looking for stock springs...



## 02specvq (Sep 16, 2009)

I just bought a 05 se-r back in june for my wife, it came lowered and she dont like the way it rides, so is there anyone that has stock springs they wanna get rid of, or possibly trade?
Not sure what kind of springs are on it, but they are green and i can't see a name on them.
Thanks


----------



## b13trini (Oct 30, 2010)

*springs*

hey i just bought a 3.5 altima and want to lower it, can you post a pic of the car so that i can see how low its droped, and if you can get the name brand on the springs will be great thanks.


----------



## 02specvq (Sep 16, 2009)

dont need any anymore, but here is how it looked


----------

